# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Contabilizzazione Detrazione 55%

## grazioli

Una srl ha fatto spese che godono della detrazione del 55%.
Contabilmente le ha capitallizzate ad incremento del valore dell'immobile. 
Ai fini del bilancio 2007 come si contabilizza la detrazione calcolata sulle spese? 
Grazie 
Attilio

----------


## danilo sciuto

Bella domanda !! 
Ci penso, e poi te lo dico !   

> Una srl ha fatto spese che godono della detrazione del 55%.
> Contabilmente le ha capitallizzate ad incremento del valore dell'immobile. 
> Ai fini del bilancio 2007 come si contabilizza la detrazione calcolata sulle spese? 
> Grazie 
> Attilio

----------


## rscure

la fattispecie rientra nei contributi c/impianti, dato che vige una legge specifica in materia, contabilmente si applica il principio n.16 
Scurelli Dott.Raffaele

----------


## Ornella P.

> la fattispecie rientra nei contributi c/impianti, dato che vige una legge specifica in materia, contabilmente si applica il principio n.16 
> Scurelli Dott.Raffaele

  Mi attacco a questo post perchè, se tale detrazione deve essere considerata contributo in conto impianti, mi piacerebbe sapere quali sono le scritture contabili da fare. 
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Ne parlammo anche al corso master di Messina col dottore Sciuto. 
Si pervenne alla conclusione se non ricordo male di effettuare queste scritture  
Al sorgere del credito *Credito risp. energetico 55% a provento non tassabile* 
Al momento del pagamento delle imposte *Debiti IRES a diversi ossia Banca C/C e Credito risp. energetico.* 
Il costo sostenuto che fa beneficiare della detrazione va capitalizzato. 
Perché provento non tassabile? Perché la generazione del credito esula da un beneficio patrimoniale in capo all'immobile nel senso che trattasi di una agevolazione calcolata sull'investimento (risparmio energetico) e che muore li non essendoci possibilità per l'eventuale incapienza del bonus rispetto al debito IRES dell'anno di riporto a nuovo. 
Altri pareri?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Altri pareri?

  Forse ricordo male, ma dopo varie discussioni avevamo concluso che si poneva il problema della certezza del componente positivo di reddito, e quindi che il beneficio non poteva essere iscritto. 
Pertanto, la mia conclusione era che le scritture da fare fossero semplicemente 
Ires   @   debiti per Ires 
per l'importo *già al netto* della detrazione di imposta. 
Però mi piacerebbe sapere come si stanno comportanto altri colleghi, e, ovviamente, perchè. 
ciao

----------


## Contabile

Allego quanto rispostomi dall'amico collega dott. Malagoli, che ringrazio, cui ho richiesto un parere in merito  _La questione è effettivamente rilevante e la soluzione dovrebbe dipendere dal capire se esiste e quale sia la differenza tra una detrazione d'imposta ed un credito d'imposta.
Personalmente ritengo che essendo un beneficio economico che riceve una impresa, che addirittura abbatte un Suo debito, esso deve avere piena rappresentazione a bilancio esattamente come si fa per gli altri crediti d'imposta ricevuti (CSSN e carbon tax o accise degli autotrasportatori o la nuova ricerca e sviluppo ecc.).
Assimilandolo ad un credito d'imposta, seppur formalmente erogato ad abbattimento delle imposte e quindi a primo acchito in conto esercizio da classificare a rettifica della voce 22 del C.E., ritengo si tratti nella sostanza di un contributo in conto impianti in quando assolutamente discendete da essi.
Le tecniche in questo caso sono solitamente le due classiche (escludo le varianti):
- capitalizzazione dell'investimento al costo storico rettificato dal contributo con conseguenti minori ammortamenti
- capitalizzazione del costo lordo, utilizzo della tecnica del risconto passivo e contrapposizione nel corso del periodo d'ammortamento nelle voci B.10 di ammortamenti a quote di contributo.
Da altro canto si registrerebbe un credito (o minor debito) vero e proprio verso l'erario da scomputarsi nei periodi di detrazione.
Logicamente la questione si complicherebbe e dovrebbe coinvolgere le sopravvenienze allorquando l'impresa fosse in perdita e la detrazione andasse persa._

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Logicamente la questione si complicherebbe e dovrebbe coinvolgere le sopravvenienze allorquando l'impresa fosse in perdita e la detrazione andasse persa.[/I]

  
Appunto ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Altra risposta pervenuta che segnalo e ringrazio l'autore dott. TURRI.  _Occorre evidenziare che trattandosi di una detrazione dalle imposte sul reddito, e non di un credito d'imposta, presupposto per godere del beneficio &#232; avere capienza d'imposta e, pertanto, in primo luogo essere un soggetto passivo IRPEF o IRES (Risoluzione Agenzia Ent. Dir. Centr. Normativa e contenzioso 05-02-2008, n. 33/E ). Nel modello Unico SC 2008 la detrazione dovr&#224; essere evidenziata nel quadro RN e nel quadro RS. I titolari di reddito d'impresa calcolano la detrazione sull'imponibile, poich&#233; salvo limitazioni soggettive, hanno diritto alla detrazione dell'IVA. A livello contabile la manutenzione straordinaria pu&#242; essere capitalizzata come onere pluriennale o iscritta come incremento di valore dell'immobile. L'opportunit&#224; su come procedere a livello contabile deve necessariamente tener conto oltre che dei principi civilistici di capitalizzazione dei costi anche delle previsioni di reddito future e dell'incidenza del costo ai fini degli studi di settore. Per quanto attiene il bonus, trattandosi di una detrazione d'imposta, pu&#242; esserne data evidenza attraverso la riduzione del debito IRES di competenza dell'anno. La detrazione va scomputata dalle imposte  carico del beneficiario, che pertanto deve avere redditi capienti a generare imposte superiori. La detrazione eccedente l'IRES di competenza non costituisce un credito riportabile a nuovo. La contropartita contabile pu&#242; essere rappresentata da un provento non imponile e non da un contributo in conto impianti in quanto non si tratta di un provento in denaro o in natura n&#233; di un credito d'imposta._

----------


## amministrazione.rn@confesercentirimini.it

mi inserisco nella discussione, nell'ultimo intervento di "Contabile" non capisco se il costo del bene deve essere ridotto sulla falsariga dei contributi c/impianti, ovvero faccio l'ammortamento sul bene comprensivo della spese incrementativa (quella che da origine al 55%) e in aggiunta mi detraggo il 55% in dichiarazione 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

La detrazione del 55% non ha nulla a che vedere con il contributo in conto impianti.
Pertanto, la soluzione è la seconda da te prospettata. 
ciao   

> mi inserisco nella discussione, nell'ultimo intervento di "Contabile" non capisco se il costo del bene deve essere ridotto sulla falsariga dei contributi c/impianti, ovvero faccio l'ammortamento sul bene comprensivo della spese incrementativa (quella che da origine al 55%) e in aggiunta mi detraggo il 55% in dichiarazione 
> Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Riporto su il post per segnalare il pensiero di una collega, con la quale oggi si discuteva del 55&#37; per le imprese, che vuole la contabilizzazione del credito ricompreso nella voce "imposte dell'esercizio", in quanto rappresenta una diminuzione delle stesse.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Riporto su il post per segnalare il pensiero di una collega, con la quale oggi si discuteva del 55% per le imprese, che vuole la contabilizzazione del credito ricompreso nella voce "imposte dell'esercizio", in quanto rappresenta una diminuzione delle stesse.

  Ma non avevamo detto che questa contabilizzazione non andava bene perchè non supportabile nel caso di impresa in perdita ?

----------


## en.77

> Ma non avevamo detto che questa contabilizzazione non andava bene perchè non supportabile nel caso di impresa in perdita ?

  Io mi trovo a dover valutare il caso di un'impresa che probabilmente andrà in perdita e devo capire se fargli sostenere o meno spese rientranti nell'agevolazione del 55%.
Qualcuno può darmi delucidazioni in merito a tale detrazione in caso di impresa in perdita?
Il credito si perde nell'anno in cui non c'è debito Ires?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io mi trovo a dover valutare il caso di un'impresa che probabilmente andrà in perdita e devo capire se fargli sostenere o meno spese rientranti nell'agevolazione del 55%.
> Qualcuno può darmi delucidazioni in merito a tale detrazione in caso di impresa in perdita?
> Il credito si perde nell'anno in cui non c'è debito Ires?

  Esattamente: se non c'è imposta cosa vuoi detrarre ?

----------


## Il Gabbiano

ciao a tutti, riprendo questo interessantissimo post che cade a fagiolo per un caso che sto studiando. 
Premessa: condivido l'intervento del Dott. Turri: a me pare più corretto considerare la detrazione una riduzione di un debito che non genera alcun provento tassabile (perchè non è nè un credito nè un contrbuto) anche se sicuramente con maggiore prudenza si potrebbe considerarlo un contributo in c/impianti per non avere rilievi. 
Ma il dubbio che ho è un altro ed è lostesso che ha avuto l'ultimo utente che ha partecipato al post:
l'impresa potrà parallelamente godere dell'ammortamento delle spese incrementative e del 55% in dichiarazione, in qualche modo duplicando l'agevolazione??? avevate già dibattuto su questo?

----------


## gia.lo

Buon anno a tutti  :Smile:  
Risollevo l'argomento. Mi trovo concorde con l'interpretazione data dal dott. Turri, secondo la quale la detrazione in oggetto va rilevata contabilmente soltanto se effettivamente utilizzata. Provo a dare una mia interpretazione riportando un esempio concreto. 
Supponiamo che una società di capitali, nel corso del 2011, maturi detrazioni di questa natura per l'aver effettuato investimenti di riqualificazione energetica su immobili di proprietà (non entro nel dettaglio). Supponiamo che la detrazione complessiva spettante sia di 1000. Secondo gli ultimi interventi del legislatore, tale detrazione va obbligatoriamente spalmata in quote costanti per 10 anni (a partire dal 2011). Quindi il contribuente ha diritto ad una detrazione sull'IRES dovuta in ciascun periodo d'imposta (coincidente con l'anno solare) pari a 100. 
Secondo la mia intepretazione, essa andrà rilevata contabilmente soltanto (ed eventualmente) a valle del calcolo delle imposte d'esercizio, in quanto, soltanto dopo aver liquidato l'IRES d'esercizio ed il corrispondente debito v/erario (si esclude la possibilità di utilizzare la detrazione su debiti IRES pregressi non versati alle naturali scadenze) si manifesta con certezza e determinabilità l'esistenza dell'agevolazione fruibile, e quindi il suo utilizzo e la sua rilevazione contabile.
Riprendendo i numeri di prima (detrazione 1000, quindi detrazione 100 annui per 10 anni) e limitando l'analisi all'esercizio 2011 (il ragionamento è analogo per tutti gli anni), avremo che, in caso di IRES d'esercizio inferiore a 100 (e quindi anche in caso di perdita fiscale), la parte incapiente della detrazione andrebbe del tutto perduta e quindi non rileverebbe in bilancio. Riporto 3 ipotesi: 
1. IRES 2011 dovuta = 130 --> riveleremo:
. Ires d'esercizio @ Debiti Ires = 130
. Credito detrazione 55% @ Altri proventi non tassati = 100
. Debiti Ires @ Credito detrazione 55% = 100
= la società rileva un provento non tassato pari a 100 ed un debito Ires finale di 30. 
2. IRES 2011 dovuta = 60 --> riveleremo:
. Ires d'esercizio @ Debiti Ires = 60
. Credito detrazione 55% @ Altri proventi non tassati = 60
. Debiti Ires @ Credito detrazione 55% = 60
= la società abbatte l'intero debito per Ires usufruendo parzialmente dell'agevolazione spettante. La detrazione residua di 40 non utilizzata è perduta e non riportabile all'anno successivo. 
3. IRES 2011 dovuta = 0 (perdita fiscale)
= la società non utilizza la detrazione di 100, non rilevandola in contabilità e perdendola per sempre. La detrazione non ha nessun riscontro neanche sull'eventuale liquidazione di crediti per imposte anticipate. 
In buona sostanza, la detrazione in oggetto:
- non influisce sul valore del cespite (spesa incrementativa, ecc.), che seguirà il normale processo di ammortamento civilistico/fiscale.
- non rileva nessun contributo che abbatte il costo del cespite.
- non viene rilevata tout court per il sol fatto di essere spettante, in quanto essa viene utilizzata soltanto se c'è un debito per IRES d'esercizio capiente.
- quando utilizzata (nei limiti della compensazione operata dell'IRES dovuta), rileva un provento diverso non tassato, che come tale non influisce sulla già avvenuta liquidazione delle imposte d'esercizio. 
Da un punto di vista strategico, mi si chiede se le società che verosimilmente realizzeranno perdite fiscali nei prossimi 1-3 anni (c'è grossa crisi!!) hanno qualche vantaggio fiscale nell'effettuare investimenti che riconoscono questo tipo di detrazioni. Essendoci perdita fiscale, la detrazione non è utilizzata e perduta per sempre, quindi direi che, fin quando persistono perdite fiscali, il vantaggio puramente fiscale di questi investimenti è assolutamente inesistente, a meno che non rientrino nell'ambito di altre forme di contribuzione o agevolazione (in presenza delle quali, peraltro, la detrazione del 55% non è cumulabile, a quanto mi pare di aver letto di sfuggito). 
In attesa di vostre conferme, precisazioni e smentite  :Smile:

----------


## dott.mamo

Risollevo la questione: alla fine com'è corretto registrare contabilmente la detrazione del 55% per un soggetto Ires?
E il 55% va calcolato sull'importo al lordo o al netto dell'iva?

----------


## paolab

io ora ho il caso di una SAS che usufruisce del 55%... come registrare?

----------


## roby

mah.... il 55% è una detrazione fiscale. Legge 27/12/2006 n. 296 comma 345. detrazione fiscale: i soci della sas se la mettono nella propria dichiarazione dei redditi, non si deve passare dal bilancio della società...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Un interessante intervento di Cristina Odorizzi è stato pubblicato nel 2009 su Guida a Contabilità & Bilancio n. 2/2009 pag. 8 dal titolo Detrazione 55 %: Adempimenti fiscali e contabili per le imprese. Nell'articolo si legge a pag. 12: *in relazione poi alla corretta imputazione contabile della detrazione del 55 % relativamente alle società di capitali va tenuto presente che l'agevolazione non costituisce nè un contributo, nè un credito d'imposta. Si tratta di una detrazione spettante solo a condizione di capienza d'imposta. Essa va infatti indicata nel Modello UNICO SC - quadro RN  fra le detrazioni e quindi va gestita come una variazione fiscale in diminuzione (ndr dell'imposta lorda)*. *Ai fini contabili la detrazione viene registrata esclusivamente come minore imposta IRES*. . *E' necessario fare attenzione al fatto che essendo il beneficio dilazionato in più rate annuali, va attivata la rilevazione delle imposte anticipate per imputare la competenza del risparmio d'imposta all'anno di sostenimento della spesa, a condizione che si preveda la fruibilità della detrazione negli anni successivi.*  
L'autrice fa poi un esempio di una spesa per interventi di risparmio energetico eseguito nel 2008 di Euro 50.000 che producono un risparmio complessivo in presenza di IRES capiente di Euro (50.000 x 55 %) = 27.500 diviso in 3 anni per 9.166,66 per 2008/2009/2010. Supposto che l'IRES al netto della detrazione del 55 % sia stata nel 2008 di Euro 20.000, a partita doppia rileveremo: 
D IRES 20.000
A DEBITO PER IRES 20.000 
e nel contempo rileveremo le imposte anticipate corrispondenti a 2/3 del risparmio fiscale con la scrittura: 
D Crediti per IRES anticipata 18.333,33
A Imposte anticipate attive 18.333,33 
Se l'immobile dovesse essere venduto nel 2009 e il cessionario non può recuperare tale credito allora va rilevato lo storno del credito per imposte anticipate a sopravvenienze passive con la scrittura: 
D Sopravvenienze passive 18.333,33
A Crediti per IRES anticipata 18.333,33 
Se invece il cessionario dell'immobile può essere fruitore delle rate di detrazione residua allora lo storno del credito per imposte anticipate si contrapporrà al sorgere di un credito verso l'acquirente rilevato con: 
D Credito verso Sig. X 18.333,33
A Credito per IRES anticipata 18.333,33

----------

